# First Time at Bacon, with Qview



## dic1207 (Oct 24, 2012)

Seems like a trend of people doing bacon for the first time. I used made two differnt recipes. I used Pops wet brine and a Maple dry brine. I have to say that I prefer Pops brine, the Maple dry brine came out a little salty.

I cooked the bacon in cold smoke for just over 7 hours, wasnt sure how much smoke I would like. I do think next time I will smoke the Bacon longer. After cold smoking I then brought the internal temperature of the bacon to just over 140 deg. 













IMG_0264.JPG



__ dic1207
__ Oct 24, 2012


















IMG_0271.JPG



__ dic1207
__ Oct 24, 2012


















IMG_0327.JPG



__ dic1207
__ Oct 24, 2012






Had to fry a few peices up.....turned out good













IMG_0328.JPG



__ dic1207
__ Oct 24, 2012






 Had some decent color....













IMG_0342.JPG



__ dic1207
__ Oct 24, 2012


















IMG_0343.JPG



__ dic1207
__ Oct 24, 2012


----------



## daveomak (Oct 24, 2012)

Chuck, evening.... I just smoked bacon at 12 -24 - 36 hours with Pitmasters Choice pellets over a 6 a day period, and all are very good... no acrid smoke flavor...  

Your bacon looks really good... enjoy....  Dave


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 24, 2012)

2X, It does look really good.....I've been using Pops wet recipe and can't bring myself to try any other way yet......It's just too easy.......


----------



## jp61 (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks good!


----------

